# Sick chicken?? Help!



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

One of my chickens is acting slow and keeping one eye shut. She just doesn't seem right. The others are perky and happy. We did switch their food 4 days ago, but it was a gradual change.. Anyone heard of this?!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How old is she?? Check her eye...is there goop keeping it closed? If so, with a soft rag or paper towel ..wet it with warm water and gently clean the eye...keep it clean through out the day until its healed...I would place her in a cool location penned..with fresh water and food..offer a bitof cooked oatmeal with whole milk to perk her up.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

She's almost 5 months and there's no goo or anything in her eye


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't think it's the heat either because their coop is on a huge patch of shade.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

humm..she may have injured the eye if she cant openit on her own..I might set her by herself with food and water and watch her ..make sure she is drinking plenty


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is her poop? Is she eating/drinking? I would separate her from the rest for starters.


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

I would separate her so she isn't picked on. Give her cool water and her food. Watch her poop. Maybe she could use some electrolytes. There are many recipes for homemade ones.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree.. check her poop..if you see any blood in it she may have cocci...


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Should I put cocci treatment in her water and the others just in case?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Her stool is small and watery but there's no blood.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

could be worms too..worm her and the flock..cocci treatment wont hurt either..: )


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I also think deworming is in order and also cocci treatment. If no improvement you can give her some Tylan 200, then 48 hours later give her Tylan again.Of course if she were to lay eggs, you would have to toss them for 2 weeks.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I gave her some oatmeal with probiotics and before I could get her her the antibiotics her stool started hardening up, and she started acting normal! Just to air on the side of caution, I think I'll still give her them and keep an eye on everybody else. 

Thanks for the help everybody! She really had me worried!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad she is imroving..if she is on the bottom of the pecking order she may not be eating enough, growing weak..I agree..worm them all just in case : )


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

happybleats said:


> glad she is imroving..if she is on the bottom of the pecking order she may not be eating enough, growing weak..I agree..worm them all just in case : )


We usually let them out of their coop during the day, and leave it open for them to eat and drink. I would think she could get to the food when everybody leaves, but I'm going to put a band on her leg and see what her normal behavior is.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats a good Good idea : ) is she as big as everyone else? growing the same?.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

She looks as healthy as the other and seems to be at the same weight they're at and everything.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thats great...so she is at least eating well...how she doing today??


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Perky and happy! Thanks, for asking.  she's back to normal following the flock and she's not keeping her eye shut anymore either. 

Thanks to everybody that helped! I was really worried she had something bad like cocci.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Yay, happy your chicken got better, ciwheeles!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good deal....: ) we have over 50 chickens..but can still spot a sick one


----------

